# Garden Railroad Open In Tehachapi, CA, March 10



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Richard Passalacqua’s G scale Rock Back-Breaking Railroad will be open on Sunday, March 10, from 11:00 am to 5:00 pm. The address is 24140 San Juan Drive in Tehachapi. 

His garden railroad has over 1,000 feet of track with three separate but connecting loops with sidings. Trains enter the mainline from a 10 foot x 12 foot shed with fifteen switches. The railroad is track powered. Usually a minimum of three trains are running at once. Rick operates both steam and diesel over his empire.

Viewing is from all sides or, after you cross a footbridge of seven tracks, you can sit in the middle and watch trains running around you. There are lots of big trees but not much in scale landscaping or structures as yet. Rick says he still has a lot of work to do with it. Future plans are for adding one or two more loops and setting up buildings and lighting. 

Richard is located in a gated community. Visitors should contact Richard in advance at 661-821-7277 or 661-972-5069 for a gate pass before entering the area. From Bear Valley Road enter through the gate and pass a gas station and store. About a mile past store turn left on the second San Juan Drive. You will pass San Juan Drive on right side, before the San Juan Drive on the left.

This open house is part of a larger free tour of twenty-five model railroads in the Bakersfield, Lake Isabella, Tehachapi and High Desert areas on March 8, 9, 10. The tour is being held in conjunction with the Golden Empire Historical & Modeling Society’s annual Train Show at the Kern County Fairgrounds that weekend,

If you would like more information about the tour and train show, please contact me OFF LIST at:

[email protected]

Bob Chaparro
Group Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

